# front mount tractor plow



## amars415

Anyone know of an aftermarket company that sells front mount snow plows for farm tractors in the 7-8 ft range?


----------



## Milwaukee

Western do that you can't find on website but contact them on phone or e-mail.

For different company I never saw but saw western on ford tractors.


----------



## Milwaukee

What tractor you have? 8' is very heavy if you don't have power steering for that.


Well most cheap is make one for yourself.


----------



## oldmankent

Just about all the manufacturers will make a plow for a skid steer mount. You might have to look into the tractor manufacturer for a direct bolt up.


----------



## RipT

Post this question on Heavy Equipment Forum here or even on TractorByNet.com site.

If you need the whole push frame, it may be specific to each brand/model tractor.

If it has a front-end loader already, several outfits make blades to replace the bucket.

Check with local tractor dealership or Ag supply outfits.


----------



## Sno4U

I would think "Curtis" would have something. That company comes from an Ag. background.


----------



## RWK in WI

Meyer also offers mounts for tractors. Look at their site under mounts - custom


----------



## Neige

I have several of them, what brand of tractor and how many HP, That will make a big difference in size of plow. tymusic


----------



## Neige

I have 2 New Holland TS110 tractors with 8-12 extend able box plows.
I have 1 Kubota 95x with a 9' swivel plow.
I find when you get tractors in the 80 + Horse Power you need, plows built to withstand the pressure these tractors can put on them. You do not want to install a pickup plow on a tractor, and expect it to last very long.


----------



## derekbroerse

Depending on what you do in the summer with your tractor, and if you don't already have a loader, consider an aftermarket front three-point hitch for your tractor that stays on year-round.

My friend has this on their tractor fleet (actually they Fendts they have now come with them). They can hook up whatever they want to the front, plow or otherwise. It lets them be more versitile in their vineyard management, carrying, say, grapehoes on the front at the same time as a cultivator on the back, doing two jobs at once.

Pays for itself very quickly... if your operator can handle it.


----------



## adksnowo

The price of the curtis & other tractor specific plows is a lot of scratch. Welded my own mount for the front of tractor ('ol Kubota 345 DT) & bought a cheap blade (Meyer). Flame cut 4-1/2" holes in the bucket for plow frame, Works OK, lot cheaper than commercial made model.


----------



## A Man

I have a friend running these plows, he loves them, be ready to spend some $$ tho. I'm planning on picking up at least one next year. http://www.machinability.com/


----------



## Neige

Now your talking, those plows are built for heavy equipment. Will last a very long time.wesport


----------



## JD Dave

http://horstwelding.com/ We have 10 of these blades and love them.


----------



## amars415

sorry it took me so long to get back on here to see the replys. The plow is for a friend of mine and he couldn't find any manufactures so I figured I would find out from you guys. Anyways the tractor is an agco 4wd i think around 50-60 hp power steering, etc. He wants a plow that will work well for snow but also probably use it in the summer for doing some grading. The problem with alot of the plows made by tractor manufacturers is that they are very short and snow would roll off of the top of them. It will be used for plowing out gravel roads around pheasent pens. Any more info would be great and I appreciate the help. P.S. the tractor does not have a loader on it. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## SD-Dave

JD Dave;520094 said:


> http://horstwelding.com/ We have 10 of these blades and love them.


JD

do you have any of those Horst blades on a Deere Tractor?

I have a 5525 I am looking to put a blade on...want it to be easy to use utilize the exsiting loader controls and not protrude too far out front of the tractor.

If you have one so equipped can you post some photos and opinions.

thanks

Dave


----------



## JD Dave

SD-Dave;538383 said:


> JD
> 
> do you have any of those Horst blades on a Deere Tractor?
> 
> I have a 5525 I am looking to put a blade on...want it to be easy to use utilize the exsiting loader controls and not protrude too far out front of the tractor.
> 
> If you have one so equipped can you post some photos and opinions.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Dave


I only run Horst pushers on my loaders. 2-12fts on 7220's, 14ft on a 7820 and a 12 ft on a MX 120. Horst makes a good power angle blade that is quite short in length, for your loader. We also run a 14 ft Viking on aloader of a 7320. Here's some pics in these threads, I should take some more.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52243


----------



## jbsparky

*Questions for JD Dave*

You suggested the horst plow to me a while back and I am seriously considering ordering one but I am concerned with how it would attach to our 7520 is there any way you would be willing to take pictures of your JD and give me a better idea how it is structuraly? And also what size of plows do you have on what equip. 4000's or 5000's. THANKS


----------



## winter

*Tractor plows*

Look at the new Machinabilitly plow, we use the big wing plows, 48" tall, they have a new wing plow out it's 37" tall, check out the web site or call them if it's not on the site, Machinability.com phone number is 905-332-8088
Tim


----------

